# Help me out suggest a camera for 15k



## kishor_s (Jun 22, 2011)

I need a good digital camera for rs 15000 please help me out 
which has great focusing and image taking ability

I've sorted out 
Canon PowerShot SX220 HS

As far as i know it will be soon launched in india
Does anybody know anything about its availability

Please correct me if im wrong 
and please give your suggestions 
im waiting for them


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 22, 2011)

if u can increase ur budget a lil bit then u can try Nikon S9100 or if u wanna stick to a budget of 15k then I will suggest u Nikon S8100 or Sony H70


----------



## Sounava (Jun 23, 2011)

SX220 HS will be out of your budget and in that budget you may as well get the Nikon P300 if image quality is your main concern.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 23, 2011)

go for Nikon S9100.... a gud price-worthy camera .......


----------

